# WARNING USER J44MAA !!! DO NOT DEAL WITH!



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Purchased a Grid dancer of J44MAA that turns out not to be a Grid Dancer, no problem i thought. He must of made a mistake so i will send it back for a refund. 

But NO, J44MAA wont refund my money! 

DO NOT PURCHASE PARTS OF J44MAA. 

Here is his for sale thread saying GRID DANCER! 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121715-aftermarket-parts-list-prices.html

and to think i was stupid enough to post that i was happy with packing and delivery, little did i know at the time that what he sent was not a GRID DANCER.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a bit poor there mate, seen the pic you posted, how anyone could describe that as a grid "dancer" is beyond me.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

So what was it if it wasn't a Grid Dancer?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

A torque split control


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

I hate rip off merchants......


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Didnt he buy that 650bhp 32 to break?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im going to be fair to him here! I did ask for a picture to see what condition the unit was in. The picture i posted in the other thread was the one he sent me. 

However, i have never seen a grid dancer before so no idea what it looks like. I asked for the picture to see what condition the unit was in! 

I even asked if it was a grid dancer and NOT a grid dancer DASH etc. He replied a GRID DANCER and as the picture says grid on it, not knowing the difference i said ye i will have it mate! 


What a willy head i feel now! 

I even left some feedback on his thread saying i had recived and i was happy with the condition! uke:

I didnt know the difference untill it was being installed and was asked "whats this? this is not a grid dancer" :sadwavey:

No problem i thought, i will send it back to the guy as he must of made a mistake, because im a nice guy I WILL EVEN PAY THE POSTAGE for him! 


But no, he says he wont refund! I say you being unfair mate, you have sold me someting that it ent. Again, he says " i told you already, no refunds!! 

gRRRRR


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

He should just refund you the bl**dy money !! i hate people that do it, what's the point !! he doesn't deserve to be on this forum doing things like !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gtr-r33 said:


> He should just refund you the bl**dy money !! i hate people that do it, what's the point !! he doesn't deserve to be on this forum doing things like !


my thoughts exactly, all i wanted was my money back less the postage! Thats more than fair in my eyes. 

However, i now belive he knew all along that he was ripping me off and i fell for it! 

BE WARNED ALL THAT DECIDE TO BUY OFF THIS USER


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Mook said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


are you comfy Mook? im in seat 205, where are you sat? 


hang on, 205??? is that not what i just got mugged for??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

triple.............b ..... .. b ... bb ....... bump.......................... 


Grrr !!!!!!!!


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Not being rude mate but You should have done some research on what a grid dancer looks like very easy just google it...... would have saved you the hassle.....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

r32SINGH said:


> Not being rude mate but You should have done some research on what a grid dancer looks like very easy just google it...... would have saved you the hassle.....


Maybe he should, but there also has to be a level of trust.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

hodgie said:


> Maybe he should, but there also has to be a level of trust.


to true. the chap should just refund the money.
he's going to get that much bad press on here now that know one will trust him.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Refund is order as its been advertised wrongly.

Does he use any of the other forums? May pay to give them all a heads up?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

r32SINGH said:


> Not being rude mate but You should have done some research on what a grid dancer looks like very easy just google it...... would have saved you the hassle.....


Yes maybe i should of, but as they dont make the grid dancer anymore and the dancer dash only it gets confusing when sites like nengun etc have the wrong pictures up. 

Plus how am i ment to know how many different models there are? 

End of the day it was advertised as a Gid dancer. I even double checked this and asked the seller if it was a grid dancer or a dancer dash etc. 

He confirmed it was a grid dancer. 

Even when i posted pics of the item on here people was not sure what it was.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

quote from other thread "The picture doesn't mean crap. If i was selling you a penguin and you had never seen a penguin before and i sent a picture of a donkeys rear hole, well would you no the difference? No you would not!"
nearly fell off my chair laughing at this.
refund is in order mind, if its easy enough to sell on he should do it himself, the proper way.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

A refund is the only fair outcome to this mess.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I would like to hear what the seller has to say?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

leggus said:


> I would like to hear what the seller has to say?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121715-aftermarket-parts-list-prices.html


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

whats exactily the difference between a grid dancer and a grid dancer dash ?
theres only about £20 difference in the new price ..


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

To be honest only a **** would buy a perfectly good GTR just to break for parts :tosser:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well he won`t be selling on here anymore.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Maybe he should, but there also has to be a level of trust.


mmm - I was thinking due diligence and buyer beware myself - Doing the research before hand probably would have meant that this thread would never had existed. But by the same token I was looking at one of the seats he was selling on and now have my reservations about it and won't until I'm 100% sure I know what I'm getting.

With that said thanks for the heads up tho!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

well i bought the headlight vent, so time will tell, 

im sure its just this one item though , just seems confusion over the item

IMO, the item could be returned and refunded and just forget about the postage


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

A bit late in the game, and i dont want to be poking the fire...

I drove 50mins to glasgow originally to take the rocker covers off him and ended up thinking i should pick up the headlight clusters, got home realised the low beam had been modified to take a HIDs and wouldn't work for me.

So i called him, and the next day i drove back through to return them and get my cash refunded, no problems



not saying i condone what happened, i don't know the guy, i'm just saying that my experience was different. It's just a pity things like this happen in the first place.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thing is, the buyer has been very fair. he's admitted he should have know better, but you can't call a cat a dog.

whats the difference between you driving back to him, and Matty posting the item back.

stinks imho

mook


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Driving/postage makes no difference that's not the point i was making, only that my experience had been different.

I was just saying i did get a refund straight off, with no hassles, after realising the following morning that i couldnt make use of the lights clusters. 

Which in my case he wasnt required to do, since i was just after the light clusters and that's precisely what i bought. Wether or not they would work or not work for me would not have been a problem for the seller, since as far as anyone is consider i bought precisely what i asked for, i wanted those boxes of glass with bulbs in them off the front of the car.

Of course not being refunded when sold an item under the impression it's something else is a different matter all together, particularily if one ask specifics prior to purchase.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> thing is, the buyer has been very fair. he's admitted he should have know better, but you can't call a cat a dog.
> 
> whats the difference between you driving back to him, and Matty posting the item back.
> 
> ...



An awful lot - its very easy to tell someone to "go away" by pm when he lives miles away

A lot more difficult if he lives near enough to come round your house and return the part


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lets get the pitchforks out!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I know how you feel Matty - I bought a pair of turbos from a user on here and one turned out to be cracked right through the exhaust housing - no refund given, just excuses that it would work fine, despite several turbo specialists saying no way would it work. I dropped the issue as it was going no where, and am out of pocket a few hundred quid! Ive bought and sold hundreds of items on various forums before and never had an issue but we live and learn eh?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

well at least he has been banned from selling. 

In answer to what someone else has posted, im sure if i lived within a few miles he would of refunded. specialy if that person new where he lived. 

I think he has basically decided that there will be no chance of me driving around for the refund hence he wont refund. But we will be see about that. 

Cheers mods!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

If you payed by pay pal you can return the item to him recorded delivery and claim from paypal they will refund you immediatley.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

typerchris said:


> If you payed by pay pal you can return the item to him recorded delivery and claim from paypal they will refund you immediatley.


no i cant claim. He told me to send it as a personal payment. Me being a bit stupid did as he asked not knowing that you loose the chance to claim your money if there is a problem. I was thinking it was something to do with companys and tax etc. I only ever use paypal on ebay that does not give you a choice. I think this is maybe the 3rd thing i have purchased private. 

I know for next time tho now dont i ! 

Make me think even more that he was out to rip me off.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

mava_rules said:


> quote from other thread "The picture doesn't mean crap. If i was selling you a penguin and you had never seen a penguin before and i sent a picture of a donkeys rear hole, well would you no the difference? No you would not!"
> nearly fell off my chair laughing at this.
> refund is in order mind, if its easy enough to sell on he should do it himself, the proper way.


I did fall off my chair laughing my ass off, matt you crack me up mate!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nozza1 said:


> I did fall off my chair laughing my ass off, matt you crack me up mate!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> no i cant claim. He told me to send it as a personal payment. Me being a bit stupid .




I had something similar to this where I paypaled the wrong email address a gift payment!!

Was gutted as it was £200 and thought I had lost the money!

Went to my bank-where the payment had come from and they called head office and put a stop on my payment.

They will only do this if you have a good reason-in this case you wanted a penguin and got a donkey


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^LOL :chuckle:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> no i cant claim. He told me to send it as a personal payment. Me being a bit stupid did as he asked not knowing that you loose the chance to claim your money if there is a problem. I was thinking it was something to do with companys and tax etc. I only ever use paypal on ebay that does not give you a choice. I think this is maybe the 3rd thing i have purchased private.
> 
> I know for next time tho now dont i !
> 
> Make me think even more that he was out to rip me off.


Exact same thing happened to me, different seller, but still a user on here - makes you wonder how many people are pulling off this scam


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I think in my list of parts for the car I may have noted it as a "Grid Dancer" , only copying the original list I got from Japan 

When I originally bought the car I asked several times about it and how to use it and was told it must just be an older version of the grid dancer. 

***Motion controller - whatever that is...........


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Totalburnout said:


> I think in my list of parts for the car I may have noted it as a "Grid Dancer" , only copying the original list I got from Japan
> 
> When I originally bought the car I asked several times about it and how to use it and was told it must just be an older version of the grid dancer.


thats fair enough mate, if there was a mistake with the sale with what he thought it was, well i have no problem with that . Mistakes happen. But why not refund my money when you know there is a mistake? 

My problem is that its not a grid dancer and he sold me it at a grid dancer. I told him that it is not and there is no problem. I said i would return it to him and even pay the postage so he is not out of money and could he simply return my money. He basically said bollox. I asked nicely more than once. He then told me that he would forward details of other people who want a grid dancer to sell it on to them! 

End of the day he should of just refunded the money, it was not going to cost him a penny. Then he should of relisted it with correct details and sold it on to someone wanting a motion controler. 

You must be gutted mate that your car was broke also? I looked at the pics the other day and it looked a nice motor. Shame. :bawling:


Anyway, anyone intrested in a grid motion controller?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, I was a bit mate, but I got offered the cash and with my finacial situation just now I had to let it go regardless of its future. 
Hopefully one day I will be back in the skyline fold, I hate this bloody recession! :chairshot

....... so what is a motion controller?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

a motion controler is a steering aid. It uses the g meters and you can set the car up for over or understeer in a bend. Bit Like the skylab controller. 

A grid dancer locks the gearbox in rwd or 50/50 split etc for launching. 

Basically one is made for quarter mile racing and the other for track racing/fast street.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i think i have been sold a counterfeit item from someone on here as well but ill hold back and see what they respond to our discoverings.

time will tell!

it sucks matey!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

the counter bits i know of at the moment are the apexi turbo timer and AFM's. If its the AFM's then i have just taken mine off today and will be selling them. However i will need them to drive the car down to TR RACING in a few weeks time so wont be ready for a while. 


That is if thats what you need.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

unfortunately they arent  my car is due to be picked up from TR racing today as i left the bloody part i needed to get the car working at home and im on holiday atm! :s

rob has been really good about it though and is going to give up and evening of his time to check it out when back fingers crossed in time for north weald! as the part that we are having issues with is fairly vital when it comes down to the car!


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Good to know the seller has been banned from selling on here they should be just banned fully from the forum, don't like people who operate like that.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

me neither like people who cannot distingish a pinguin from a donkey


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

What a pee take. J44maa was banned from selling on here, BUT he is now P.ming people in the wanted section to sell bits instead! 


Mods have a look into please. He has taken the pee out of me and others and is now going behind your backs and still selling!


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you send it back before or after he said he won't refund it?

Probably doesn't matter anyway, as I feel he should refund in both situations. But if you still had the item, you'd be in a better position.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i still have the item, i thought all was cool but when i asked for an address to send back to he told me to sling it! 

I can sell the item on i guess but as i have not had it working i dont know if i would want to sell something on that i dont know if it works or not.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

close shave, 4 hr round trim to look at a cracked block,
im the one he contacted by pm, sounds so genuine lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

chippy said:


> close shave, 4 hr round trim to look at a cracked block,
> im the one he contacted by pm, sounds so genuine lol


that would of been a good one! "Im banned from selling but still managed to sell a scrap block on GTR Forum" 

This guy is a real ..... 

Lucky for you mate that you went to inspect it first! 

Thanks for letting us all know!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

must admit i bought the silk road headlight vent off of this J444MA guy, and its all good 

sorry to hear your woes though


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can someone confirm he's selling by PM please

mook


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> can someone confirm he's selling by PM please
> 
> mook


3rd post above yours mook. He says that he was contacted by p.m. 

User 'chippy'


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

all J44MAA had to do was refund matty

instead look at all the hassle that they have both gone through

J44MAA cant trade on here if he had refunded matty he could have sold the rest of his car on here and would have made more money than he did from matty

lack of common sense...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

yep, and it would of been so simple, he would of had the grid what ever it is back also to sell to someone who wanted a motion controller. 

But it appears that he sells stuff what ever the situation. Either your lucky and the part he sends you is fine or you get something you dont want or broken. 

Like the engine block that was cracked that he was also trying to sell as perfect condition. Lucky for 'chippy' he decided to go and inspect and pick up rather than forward the money first. 

He is still out of pocket tho with wasted fuel money and a day of his time wasted. His not a happy person either.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> can someone confirm he's selling by PM please
> 
> mook


heres the thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122614-32-block-urgent.html

bin the [email protected]


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ban hammer is on it's way

we can't get involved with seller disputes, but he ignored a mod request not to trade.

mook


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

cheers mook. 


ANYWAY, HE HAS REPLIED. 

Have a read of his replies on this other forum.....PMSL.....




I have been ripped off by user j44maa - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

what a ****.... he knows he wrongly described the item.....he knows you did not want it...and only offers to refund the difference??? priceless..

and his comment about your false 'cracked block' allegation..... I woulda thought most on this forum...are also on that forum...again ...' **** !'

I wonder if he'll ever sell the garage full of mislabeled nissan related parts.??


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

he's selling the parts on here..

R32 GTR V-spec II Breaking - GTiROC

any members on here that want to heads up the boys on this site??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> what a ****.... he knows he wrongly described the item.....he knows you did not want it...and only offers to refund the difference??? priceless..
> 
> and his comment about your false 'cracked block' allegation..... I woulda thought most on this forum...are also on that forum...again ...' **** !'
> 
> I wonder if he'll ever sell the garage full of mislabeled nissan related parts.??


Thats the first i have heard about the refund for the difference. !

I gave him the chance to refund. If hee couldn't afford to refund i would of let him give me 20 quid a month or something. Im a fair person. 

I dont even know how much this grid motion thing is worth? 


Its the principle that has peed me off. I dont care about the money. Its a personal matter now, and im far from happy with the little twit.


I will be seeing him soon tho, just to say hello and shake his hand and all. :lamer:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

and here...

GTIR Modifiers Club: Non R' Items For Sale


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> I wonder if he'll ever sell the garage full of mislabeled nissan related parts.??


I think he`ll find it much harder now.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I couldn't really say, but if he still has that 'stand out' purple endless gtr..I'd hate to be in his shoes and have to park it at shows etc.. he doesn't seem to make friends that easily....

regarding his behaviour... I'm sure someone will find a way to highlight the error of his ways...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

dont you all worry, he will be getting sorted. 


Im sending my MOM around! opcorn:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

it does amaze me though that he could openly state he refused to refund the item and in the same breath confirm -

'you got a bum deal off me'

in the words of Lloyd Grossman - "lets look at the evidence"

for his side, why not email him at [email protected] ??

also, he should be hung and drawn for breaking the 32... it in itself is a criminal act..


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

o and ye, how could you break that car. It was a super nice example. 

Well i now know why that car got broke. 

He has swapped all the crap bits on his car for the working bits on the one he has broke. And then we are funding it by purchasing his crap bits~! 


You lot look up the history of the bits he is selling and guess what, there not the bits of that 650 bhp car he prettends they are off. The bits are off his heap.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

the scale may be tipping your way, just a bit, but i wouldnt go as far as calling him a scammer. after all, you did get exactly what was in the picture, even tho none of you knew what it really was.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

after he's transplanted all the parts...will it in fact still be an endless gtr??

....hopefully the other forums he is on...of which there are many (just google his user name and you'll see), will discover the scumster generally he actually is....

matty I hope you feel a little better knowing he has now completely .........himself..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

souroull said:


> the scale may be tipping your way, just a bit, but i wouldnt go as far as calling him a scammer. after all, you did get exactly what was in the picture, even tho none of you knew what it really was.


someone mentioned previously..if you don't know what the item is supposed to look like..how would you know? the seller gave a false description so hasn't a leg to stand on..and he admited on the other forum his 'error'??..

matty may well have thought the item looked pretty nice..he obviously had no idea what it was supposed to look like. If I wanted to buy Angelina Jolie, but had never seen her, and the photo was of Carmen Electra...I'd buy it ..


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

souroull said:


> the scale may be tipping your way, just a bit, but i wouldnt go as far as calling him a scammer. after all, you did get exactly what was in the picture, even tho none of you knew what it really was.


and how do you explain him trying to sell cracked blocks and other people who are not happy? O and then trying to make out that certain people have never been to see parts that he has for sale but they have been ? 

Thats lies, he even admits he ripped me off. He also advices me to rip other people off, offering to send me there numbers/contact details to rip them off!


----------

